# dark new age anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I talk about an obscur black metal band called yoga from usa that were a dark new age band...
What about the dark new age music what have been made.

Than there is tangerine dream theme song for the keep(film) this fit in the dark new age music i guess.

But what up my alley if i like this kinda of stuff...


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Any links to samples? Typing 'Yoga' into youtube is not super effective.


----------

